# i think my rbp's are breeding



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

the other night i noticed two of my five rbp's, who are about 11 months old, rubbing vigorously against each other and they appeared to be darker in color than the others.now today one of them, no matter what, will not let anything near this patch of moss grass in the tank.so i took a close look and to my surprise, i think i see eggs.i took a pic, if anyone can help confirm this please do.

View attachment 125260


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

View attachment 125264


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I swear to god you have godly eyesight.
Me, I see grass and pebble-stones... 

*I really hope there are eggs though.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

He's not the only one with godly vision. I see what looks like to be eggs amongst the grasss.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> I swear to god you have godly eyesight.
> Me, I see grass and pebble-stones...
> 
> *I really hope there are eggs though.


I have seen enough piranha eggs to last me a life time already


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

prepare a tank for fry my friend! raise em, and distribute them.

share the love!


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

my friend you have eggs in your tank get ready to see the miracle of RBP life







Happy trails on your new found journey of breeding!!!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yup definitly eggs there you gonna raise the fry or just leave them in the tank ?


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

that is dope man! congratz!


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Well done mate and it aint dope there eggs .


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

wow, i had no idea this could happen without even trying, dumb luck i guess.i plan on just letting nature take it's course, by leaving them in the tank, for i'm not prepared at this time to do anything else, like raising them in a separate tank.i will do a little research on the matter, but if anyone has some quick pointers/advice with leaving them as is, i'm all ears.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

If your not ready, you can leave them for a couple days, then I would syphon them out.

congrats


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

syphon them in a bag and send them to me? just a thought probally die but might not


----------

